# Boston Marathon Bomb



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Breaking news A bomb has just gone off in Boston, on the finish line of the marathon


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_OMG, thats awful. i got the news on now ........._


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

It is saying there was two explosions, just hope it was not a planned attack!

It says there are no fatalities yet on sky news, hope it stays that way!

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Explosions At Boston Marathon: 'Many Injured'


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

They now believe there have been 3 fatalities. 

Watching in shock and sadness.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

My sales partner, works and lives in Boston, thank you for posting this, I'm in the office so wouldn't have seen this until I got home, I've emailed him, and he is ok, he was evacuated from next door to it....


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Meezey said:


> My sales partner, works and lives in Boston, thank you for posting this, I'm in the office so wouldn't have seen this until I got home, I've emailed him, and he is ok, he was evacuated from next door to it....


_oh my, i am glad he is safe, my thoughts are with those injured and their families._


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

How horrific

Our thoughts are with all those caught up in this.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2013)

How awful. Thoughts with families and friends of victims.


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

How horrific....
Watching on sky news...


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Oh no 

Just terrible watching the footage of when it happened


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Awful stuff isnt it am too watching along on sky news.

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

It makes me worry about the London Marathon on Sunday 

One of my closet friends is running it, and also "our" Gem is doing it again..... Makes me feel sick to the stomach that our loved ones could be in danger whilst trying to raise money for charity


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Space Chick said:


> *It makes me worry about the London Marathon on Sunday*
> 
> One of my closet friends is running it, and also "our" Gem is doing it again..... Makes me feel sick to the stomach that our loved ones could be in danger whilst trying to raise money for charity


This crossed my mind as soon as I heard about it. 

They have now found a 3rd device - a controlled explosion due to take place. :001_unsure:


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

how awful.. the accounts on Twitter sound harrowing 

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Those poor people. Its all just so senseless 

We've got 7 runners running for us this year, including one of our counsellors, and colleagues will be at the finish line, as we get 2 grandstand tickets every year 

I will also be in London on Sunday, but not at the grandstand.

Has anyone 'claimed' the attack yet?


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Space Chick said:


> It makes me worry about the London Marathon on Sunday
> 
> One of my closet friends is running it, and also "our" Gem is doing it again..... Makes me feel sick to the stomach that our loved ones could be in danger whilst trying to raise money for charity


I did also think of London Marathon  just hope it was not a planned attack!

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

ive just walked in the door what the ****?

Is it a planned attack, why, who attacks a marathon?!


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Starlite said:


> ive just walked in the door what the ****?
> 
> Is it a planned attack, why, who attacks a marathon?!


They dont know yet.

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2013)

I am watching CNN this is terrible. 2 dead 28 injured some burried under scaffolding at the finish line of the Boston Marathon. Airspace over Boston shut down national guard on scene. 3 other explosive devices found by fire fighters (2 controlled explosions).


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

NBC reporting 'multiple devices' have been located over Boston.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2013)

Device found at Harvard Nbta news station.
The authorities are reporting live on Boston News multiple devices have been found around Boston 

RT News saying London Marathon maybe called off as London Police reviewing security measures.

Authorities say looks like this maybe a well co-ordinated attack. F14 Fighter jets circling Boston.

More districts in Boston being evacuated.

Press conference live on CNN now.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Crikey just heard. **** me


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

My bloody Husband!! honestly my nerves can`t take much more of this! Sister just phones me to ask is he OK have I heard from him, no idea whats she is talking about don`t have TV, tells me two explosions have gone off in Boston ( he is working there) Well actually no I have not heard from him today I knew he was making his way to the airport at some stage. Just about to phone him and he txts me to say he is OK can`t talk at that time but will phone me asap. 

He came back from Japan the day before the earthquake/ tidal wave totally smashed the building he had been working in, was in India when there was landslide, in China when an explosion, lost all contact with him Siberia!

Statistically of course he is far more likely to come to harm just traveling to work from home, just think when something happens abroad I feel the distance somehow makes it seem more worrying.

Anyway sorry I`m having a nervous ramble Poor people affected in Boston my heart goes out to their loved ones.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Daily mail say "up to 12 dead". Dunno how true that is.

How awful.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

3dogs2cats said:


> My bloody Husband!! honestly my nerves can`t take much more of this! Sister just phones me to ask is he OK have I heard from him, no idea whats she is talking about don`t have TV, tells me two explosions have gone off in Boston ( he is working there) Well actually no I have not heard from him today I knew he was making his way to the airport at some stage. Just about to phone him and he txts me to say he is OK can`t talk at that time but will phone me asap.
> 
> He came back from Japan the day before the earthquake/ tidal wave totally smashed the building he had been working in, was in India when there was landslide, in China when an explosion, lost all contact with him Siberia!
> 
> ...


Glad he is well hun.

Possibly time to confiscate his passport perhaps.................. :001_unsure:


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> Glad he is well hun.
> 
> Possibly time to confiscate his passport perhaps.................. :001_unsure:


Too bloody right, Have anymore gone off in the last half hour or so since I heard from him? Is it on normal telly anywhere I haven`t got sky.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2013)

shetlandlover said:


> Daily mail say "up to 12 dead". Dunno how true that is.
> 
> How awful.


2 dead 49 injured
Suspect arrested.
3rd explosion went off at JFK library.
Airspace over Boston closed F14 fighter jets circling.
Highly likely terrorism.
Security arrangements being reviewed for London Marathon by London Police. London Marathon might be called off.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

They have a suspect ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2013)

willa said:


> They have a suspect ?


Boston Police have announced they have a suspect arrested. This is on live.boston.com also announced on news conference.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

my thoughts go out to the families involved .


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Watching sky news ....cant believe it


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

suzy93074 said:


> Watching sky news ....cant believe it


me too

awful

Has anyone laid claim to this yet?


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

The people that do this, the cowardly way they hide bombs to kill maim and ruin ordinary people's lives just make me sick. They are scum scum scum.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

no one has claimed it yet. apparently runners crossing the line ran to the hospital to give blood for victims !

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Authorities ID suspect as Saudi national in marathon bombings, under guard at Boston hospital - NYPOST.com

new york post is saying there is a suspect in custody


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

grumpy goby said:


> no one has claimed it yet. apparently runners crossing the line ran to the hospital to give blood for victims !
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


amazing!

Just wish it wasnt necessary!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2013)

JAChihuahua said:


> me too
> 
> awful
> 
> Has anyone laid claim to this yet?


New York Post claims suspect arrested is a 20 year old Saudi Arabian. No one has yet claimed responsibility for this.

Sky news is way behind in the reports, as I am typing this it is now 100+ injured and possibly more than 2 dead.

My thoughts and prayers are with those caught up in this and their families and those that sadly lost their lives.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're saying there's been another bomb in a library . Such a terrible tragedy hopefully there won't be too many more casualties from the injured.

Thoughts and prayers are with those caught up in it and their loved ones.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

From that article


> A law enforcement source confirmed to The Post that 12 people were killed and nearly 50 were injured in today's blast


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Nicky10 said:


> They're saying there's been another bomb in a library . Such a terrible tragedy hopefully there won't be too many more casualties from the injured.
> 
> Thoughts and prayers are with those caught up in it and their loved ones.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/323909232195944449


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> They're saying there's been another bomb in a library . Such a terrible tragedy hopefully there won't be too many more casualties from the injured.
> 
> Thoughts and prayers are with those caught up in it and their loved ones.


The library explosion was not a bombing but a fire in a room in the basement. Not related. Boston Police have just announced this.
Chief of Police says no one in Custody or being held suspect NYPost feeding wrong information and police don't know where this information came from.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

12 dead, at least more 50 injured after 2 explosions rock Boston Marathon, suspect identified and being guarded in hospital - NYPOST.com


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> From that article


I'm beginning to doubt that article Boston police apparently haven't confirmed they have anyone in custody so where is the info from?!


----------



## ItsonlyChris (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh wow, what sick prat does this kind of thing?

I would say that I hope nobody was hurt but after finding out about the deaths and the injuries I suppose it's just a matter of wishing everyone good health with their recoveries.

Bombs are such a cowardly way of doing anything.

I saw posts about this on Tumblr and I just thought a riot had broken out, I never knew bombs went off


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2013)

CRL said:


> 12 dead, at least more 50 injured after 2 explosions rock Boston Marathon, suspect identified and being guarded in hospital - NYPOST.com


This information is wrong at least 100+ injured 2 currently dead 6 in serious condition. This is a terrorist attack. CNN News.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

cuddlesandme said:


> This information is wrong at least 100+ injured 2 currently dead 6 in serious condition. This is a terrorist attack. CNN News.


dont know how old the article is. different stations are saying different figures so noone actually knows how many are dead and injured


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Been watching on sky news and bbc news channels.

It's beyond awful. Just any imagine what anyone out there is going through. My thoughts go out to friends, family and the individuals affected


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Just spoken to Husband he is at Logan airport, as far as he knows flights are going out as normal so hopefully he will be home by morning. They are crowded around tv screens waiting for Obama to make a speech. He says security does not seem any more tight than usual at his terminal but as he drove into airport heavy police presence at another terminal but doesn`t know if that related or not. His American colleges are all Ok and have been in touch to see if he OK, none of his bosses from UK have bothered to find out if he OK!


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

3dogs2cats said:


> none of his bosses from UK have bothered to find out if he OK!


i would be complaining about that.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

They have no suspect. Terrifying

London marathon take care


----------



## ~Cookie~ (Aug 7, 2010)

What next?

Sickening and just awful.

Obama speaking live now.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Dear god one of the victims was 8 years old


----------



## sophoscar (Apr 25, 2008)

ive just read that, its awful :-(

some sick people about..


.


----------



## Cigano (Apr 4, 2013)

How many dead so far ?


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

All so sad. The marathon was suppose to be a fun and happy event. My family members that live near Boston are thankfully OK. 

The last mile of the Marathon was for the victims of the Sandy Hook shooting.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Why? .....


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Be aware if you go looking for further information on all this that some news sites are carrying very graphic photos. I've just seen some photos I wish I hadn't...


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Am just finding out about this and live in the US. Thankfully have not watched television for several months, am now listening to National Public Radio and the BBC. Can't even watch this unfolding. 

2 dead, one an 8 year old boy (has not yet been positively confirmed among the dead). At least 98 is the number reported injured. many catastrophic including amputation. 

Unbelievable and senseless. Why?  A happy and joyous event that had to end tragically, again at the hands of fellow human beings.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

another sad day for humankind-to the perpertrators of violenence we say NO, NO,NO.
thoughts are with you .


----------



## K9Steve (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm getting conflicting reports on the injured and the number of those who died, so I'm going to wait until they are sure. I heard there were four bombs, two that blew up just after the first of the runners were crossing the finish line and the other two were found. Then I'm hearing there are possibly more bombs or explosives. 

At any rate, my thoughts and prayers are with those family and friends in Boston and the Boston area.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Yeah I agree. Now I am hearing 3 deceased on the BBC. 
How senseless. Why can't we just co exist and make the world a better place instead of this?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2013)

On CNN 3 dead, more than 140 injured, 17 in critical condition. Temporary flight restrictions in place over central Boston airspace. 2 other unexploded devices been found and defused.

Nobody has yet declared responsibility for it. No one in custody.

It is a sad day in Boston and my thoughts and prayers are with those who where caught up in this and their families and those that sadly lost their lives.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Knightofalbion said:


> Be aware if you go looking for further information on all this that some news sites are carrying very graphic photos. I've just seen some photos I wish I hadn't...


And avoid Twitter/reddit, there are some extremely horrific, graphic photo's.

Disgusted by this whole thing, those poor people. 

Some of the human race truly sicken me to the core. I hope the evil bast**d's responsible are brought to justice.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Killing civilians - way to go to win support and sympathy for your "cause"... NOT!
Depraved.


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

labradrk said:


> And avoid Twitter/reddit, there are some extremely horrific, graphic photo's.
> 
> Disgusted by this whole thing, those poor people.
> 
> Some of the human race truly sicken me to the core. I hope the evil bast**d's responsible are brought to justice.


I must admit - despite warnings of 'Graphic Images' I found them too Graphic - on normal news sites. Very distasteful and makes it a bit worse. I mean, they are going through enough. Who stands around taking pictures?!?! If you can't help, GTFO and make room for people who can


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I had an email from my pal in Boston, she didn't go to watch the marathon, but her neighbour did, because neighbours daughter was running in it. She has no idea if either are safe.
What scum to do this, they all need stringing up.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

fierceabby said:


> I must admit - despite warnings of 'Graphic Images' I found them too Graphic - on normal news sites. Very distasteful and makes it a bit worse. I mean, they are going through enough. Who stands around taking pictures?!?! If you can't help, GTFO and make room for people who can


I agree, I thought they were bad enough. But there are some _much_ worse pictures than those that are floating about in the tabloids, just to warn anyone looking for updates on this story. I wish I hadn't seen them.


----------



## owns the beast (Mar 21, 2013)

Any terrorist attack (assuming that's what is was) is sickening but it seems worse that it was at an event that is organised to raise money for charities. They want maximum panic and disruption and got it. The death sentence would be too lenient for the person/people responsible for this.

Times like these I'm glad I don't have children because the world can seem like a sick place.

My thoughts and prayers are with all those affected by the tragic events in Boston xx


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

i saw a photo on my facebook feed last night that should not have been there. it was disgusting, of a man who had run in the maraothon with his feet blown off. not what u want to see when your just about to go to bed.


----------



## ~Cookie~ (Aug 7, 2010)

CRL said:


> i saw a photo on my facebook feed last night that should not have been there. it was disgusting, of a man who had run in the maraothon with his feet blown off. not what u want to see when your just about to go to bed.


I think i know the one you mean and the exact same thing happened to me. I was on facebook and it suddenly came up because one of my friends had shared it - sorry but i could never find it in me to share such a photo especially on facebook. These photos should not exist or even be made so public minutes afterwards.

I guess that is what it is like having the 'gift' of sharing things instantly with the world and it just takes one person to upload before it is shared and re-tweeted etc.

Tragic hearing details about the 8 year old boy today.


----------



## purpleskyes (May 24, 2012)

I am just disgusted by some of the people I know. One of them put a status on Facebook stating that the people of Boston deserve what happened to them because they funded the IRA who bombed England. The fact that an 8 year old lost his life doesnt matter to him and another friend who served in Northern Ireland agreed and said big deal I had younger kids shoot at me.

I feel sick reading that they aren't the people I know. I don't think he would have the opinion if something happened to his little girl and people said he deserved it because of something like bloody Sunday.

My thoughts go out to those poor people and their families and the families of the people killed by a bomb in Iran.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

purpleskyes said:


> I am just disgusted by some of the people I know. One of them put a status on Facebook stating that the people of Boston deserve what happened to them because they funded the IRA who bombed England. The fact that an 8 year old lost his life doesnt matter to him and another friend who served in Northern Ireland agreed and said big deal I had younger kids shoot at me.
> 
> I feel sick reading that they aren't the people I know. I don't think he would have the opinion if something happened to his little girl and people said he deserved it because of something like bloody Sunday.
> 
> My thoughts go out to those poor people and their families and the families of the people killed by a bomb in Iran.


Unfriend the idiots


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

purpleskyes said:


> I am just disgusted by some of the people I know. One of them put a status on Facebook stating that the people of Boston deserve what happened to them because they funded the IRA who bombed England. The fact that an 8 year old lost his life doesnt matter to him and another friend who served in Northern Ireland agreed and said big deal I had younger kids shoot at me.
> 
> I feel sick reading that they aren't the people I know. I don't think he would have the opinion if something happened to his little girl and people said he deserved it because of something like bloody Sunday.
> 
> My thoughts go out to those poor people and their families and the families of the people killed by a bomb in Iran.


Said as someone who is Protestant from Northern Ireland that attitude sickens me. No one deserved to die this way and even if the IRA had backing from Irish Americans in Boston it doesn't mean that innocents should have died. I take it he would like the whole of Ireland bombed too then.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Its terribly sad all of it. the little lad who died, papers say his 6 year old sister lost a leg and their mum has brain injuries. 

Even for those not physically injured it must be horrific to have seen people without limbs. Papers say there are still a lot who are critical


----------



## purpleskyes (May 24, 2012)

Nicky10 said:


> Said as someone who is Protestant from Northern Ireland that attitude sickens me. No one deserved to die this way and even if the IRA had backing from Irish Americans in Boston it doesn't mean that innocents should have died. I take it he would like the whole of Ireland bombed too then.


I am Catholic from Belfast and don't agree with anyone bombing anyone else it's senseless. He probably would like us all bombed he is actually banned from the country.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

westboro baptis church are already planning to picket the victims funerals and have their placards ready :-( sick [email protected]#ks

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

It's disgusting! What sort of sick, twisted, mentally insane person decides to bomb a Marathon, with the intention of mindlessly slaughtering potentially hundreds, or thousands of innocent bystanders. 

I sincerely hope the b*stards who decided to do this get tortured and executed. 
RIP to those who lost their lives and I pray the survivors manage to overcome this tragic event !


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Have they got any further with who they think is responsible ?

At Sunday's London Marathon all the runners will be crossing the finishing line with their hands on their heart, to honour the victims of the Boston marathon


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

It still isn't even known whether the terrorist(s) were domestic or foreign. Why did they choose the Boston Marathon out of all events to bomb? I don't understand.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2013)

willa said:


> Have they got any further with who they think is responsible ?
> 
> At Sunday's London Marathon all the runners will be crossing the finishing line with their hands on their heart, to honour the victims of the Boston marathon


The last I heard which was about an hour ago, they haven't got a clue who done it. Apparently the police said there was nails in the bombs and this is why so many people have been injured (176+) and alot of people have lost limbs (feet, legs etc).
The whole thing is tragic and sick and I hope they catch whoever done this.

London Marathon runners are being asked to wear black ribbons on Sunday as a mark of solidarity.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

DogLover1981 said:


> It still isn't even known whether the terrorist(s) were domestic or foreign. Why did they choose the Boston Marathon out of all events to bomb? I don't understand.


Absolutely no idea, but it making me nervous about the London marathon. With all those hundreds of thousands of people there is no way to make it completely safe.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

The news around London was that they don't think it will be targeted - the security for both marathon and funeral is under review - although as they are public events with long routes it will be hard to manage 100%

I have to say there were alot of armed police around Whitehall and Westminster this afternoon... although this could have been cos of the protests that were going on this afternoon (saying that there wernt any armed after yesterdays protests)


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

DogLover1981 said:


> It still isn't even known whether the terrorist(s) were domestic or foreign. Why did they choose the Boston Marathon out of all events to bomb? I don't understand.


As of now they are not saying if was domestic or foreign, but it now has been confirmed as an act of terror. There are no suspects identified or in custody. No one is claiming responsibility yet. Another victim was a young 29 year old woman. 2 crude explosive devices were concealed in pressure cookers which were in duffel bags according to the latest news.

Imagine they chose the Boston Marathon because there would be so many people gathered in a relatively small area providing a large target. And it is a well known, well celebrated event. Perhaps more sinister, if that's even possible, is was to provoke fear and intimidate people from going out in public and attending such joyous events. 

I live in the middle of the woods and am glad I do, especially at times like this. I hate to sound paranoid, but I avoid crowds, movie theaters, big public events and the like as of late. Things I used to enjoy.

I know my attitude only feeds into the mentality of instilling fear which is what 'they' want, but to me it's just not worth the worry anymore. I would much rather be among the wildlife in the woods that among most humankind to be honest.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

YorkshireMuppet said:


> It's disgusting! What sort of sick, twisted, mentally insane person decides to bomb a Marathon, with the intention of mindlessly slaughtering potentially hundreds, or thousands of innocent bystanders.


Nothing changes...
The same mentality as the Irish terrorist that calmly left a duffle bag in each of the Birmingham pubs nearly forty years ago. 
How can anybody place a bomb amongst a group of laughing smiling innocent youngsters, and walk away knowing they were soon to be blown to pieces or maimed for life?
21 were killed and 182 injured.

But the dead are just the pawns in the lethal game.The message the terrorist is trying to get across is...'No matter what you do, we can hit you when and where you least expect it.'


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

The second victim has been named as Krystal Campbell. 
As I mentioned yesterday, be careful, there are some very graphic photos on some news
websites...If you stumbled on them as I did, you'll know what I mean.
I stand to be corrected, but I fear poor Krystal is 'the girl in blue' shown in those pictures...


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

So horrific : / hope they catch and skin the bastards for this. Why target these people, makes no sense.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm beginning to wonder if instead of an organised fundamentalist group (who would have released a video claiming responsibility by now), if it is not a few local nutters with a grudge about something.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> So horrific : / hope they catch and skin the bastards for this. Why target these people, makes no sense.


Nothing has happened for a while has it? If im correct the last 'terror' attack was the 7/7 bombings in london maybe they are letting people know they havent gone away 

When i heard there was three dead i said to my oh that i hoped it was suicide bombers so they only managed to kill one and themselves...sadly not  Three innocent lives lost and countless people hurt


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

harley bear said:


> Nothing has happened for a while has it? If im correct the last 'terror' attack was the 7/7 bombings in london maybe they are letting people know they havent gone away
> 
> When i heard there was three dead i said to my oh that i hoped it was suicide bombers so they only managed to kill one and themselves...sadly not  Three innocent lives lost and countless people hurt


On the news this morning at last count was 25 that have lost limbs. Im with koekemakranka I think its local *******.


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

I think it's local too as no one has come forward yet and, although there was a big gathering for the marathon, Boston isn't really a city to make a statement with as there's nothing significant there.

My thoughts are with those affected by it


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Third victim unfortunately also young, a Boston University graduate student. 3 young innocents who all had such bright futures ahead. 

Martin Richard, age 8 Boston, MA

Krystal Campbell, age 29 Medford, MA

Lu Lingzi, age not released. A Boston U graduate student from China.

May you all rest in peace, far away from the senseless acts committed by the hands of man. Hopefully your final moments of life on earth were filled with joy and you never realized the horrific things that happened. 


Still no one admitting responsibility or being identified as of latest NPR reports, have not tuned into tele at all, and from reading about the graphic photos refuse to go near the TV. Have the radio on non stop tho. 

Someone knows who did it, probably more that one person knows. There is a strange video going around on the internet of a man on a rooftop nearby. Have not looked at it.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Related or not? They're not sure if it's related yet.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2310533/Obama-ricin-Second-letter-tested-positive-poison-addressed-president.html


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

DogLover1981 said:


> Related or not? They're not sure if it's related yet.
> Obama ricin: Second letter tested positive for poison was addressed to president | Mail Online


That is bizarre in that I just now heard about it at the top of the hour news and wondered the same.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Considering all the security today, I think the letters were sent to frighten rather than kill people. It's so unlikely the letters would actually reach politicians without any security.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DogLover1981 said:


> Related or not? They're not sure if it's related yet.
> Obama ricin: Second letter tested positive for poison was addressed to president | Mail Online


Oh you posted it from the daily mail.. no one will believe it now  

going by another thread


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

This may sound daft, but who would even have access to Ricin? And how would they keep from exposing themselves to it in the process of either manufacturing it or putting it in letters?


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

DogLover1981 said:


> It's so unlikely the letters would actually reach politicians without any security.


Oh? All of my letters to President Obama go straight to him in the Oval Office. :dita:

He opens all his mail personally :laugh:


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Apparently someone has been arrested for the bombing. They're not saying who yet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2013)

DogLover1981 said:


> Apparently someone has been arrested for the bombing. They're not saying who yet.


Just seen this on the news and yes a suspect has been arrested. FBI holding a news conference shortly.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Now they're saying the opposite.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2013)

cuddlesandme said:


> Just seen this on the news and yes a suspect has been arrested. FBI holding a news conference shortly.


Apparently these reports are conflicting and it is unclear if someone has been arrested as the police and FBI say they do not have anyone in custody. The American media jumping to conclusions again. All that has been said is they have identified someone dropping a black bag at the second bomb site shortly before it exploded and no one is in custody


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Latest BBC news at the top of the hour (GMT -6) is that despite earlier reports, no one is in custody in the Boston Marathon Massacre.

NPR reports both the White House and FBI have identified a person of interest, but no arrests. A store video camera is apparently what targeted this 'person of interest'

A news conference is scheduled for later today, it will be broadcast live on NPR.

www.theworld.org


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

They have identified a suspect ! according to Sky News


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2013)

willa said:


> They have identified a suspect ! according to Sky News


They have identified a person of interest/suspect but no one has been arrested or is in custody.
http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/17/us/boston-blasts/index.html


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I think Obama (all Presidents, really) has always received lots of letters with unknown powder in them. There are loads of nutters out there. His people would generally keep it quiet until something like this Boston bomb incident happens. This makes people frightened enough so that they will support any draconian measures the government may wish to take, like invading another country or whatever. It's the nature of politics. The "ricin envelopes" are likely not connected to Boston (if they even exist).


----------



## K9Steve (Oct 5, 2012)

koekemakranka said:


> I think Obama (all Presidents, really) has always received lots of letters with unknown powder in them. There are loads of nutters out there. His people would generally keep it quiet until something like this Boston bomb incident happens. This makes people frightened enough so that they will support any draconian measures the government may wish to take, like invading another country or whatever. It's the nature of politics. The "ricin envelopes" are likely not connected to Boston (if they even exist).


No, we Americans don't think our government is doing enough to stop these diabolical attacks on us. Someone knew something, but action wasn't taken. Does this mean that we will support any draconian measures presented by our governments? No. Unfortunately, governments fail to see that it is the people they govern are the ones who hold the real power. That same power is what tells us not to show fear, because fear is the enemy. So, we all must stay strong and fight back or else whatever "natural rights" we have is taken from us.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

K9Steve said:


> No, we Americans don't think our government is doing enough to stop these diabolical attacks on us. Someone knew something, but action wasn't taken. *Does this mean that we will support any draconian measures presented by our governments? No.* Unfortunately, governments fail to see that it is the people they govern are the ones who hold the real power. That same power is what tells us not to show fear, because fear is the enemy. So, we all must stay strong and fight back or else whatever "natural rights" we have is taken from us.


But what about last time?


----------



## K9Steve (Oct 5, 2012)

koekemakranka said:


> But what about last time?


As for what happened within our borders, we had to do something, even though it wasn't perfect. Of course, going after those responsible was another thing. But as far as Iraq was concerned, no ordinary American wanted wanted that war. However, do you realize how much the price for a barrel of oil would have cost everyone, not to forget, how much everything would rise in costs, because of Suddan Hussein?

To stay on topic, did anyone hear that the police, FBI, and CIA were tipped off about a blue car leaving the scene of the bombing in Boston? They caught them in Washington, but nothing more has been said about this.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

TBH, as a US Citizen (who voted for and supports Obama as the far lesser 'evil' of the 2 who recently ran for president) I think there is a grain of truth in what KK posted. I would wager a fairly sizable portion of US citizens blindly believe what the media and White House tells them to believe. 

But back to the topic at hand. A department store security camera caught an image of a man placing a black duffel bag at the scene and leaving. That is the person of interest they are referring to. There has been a strange lack of anything new being reported on the news outlets I am listening too. It's no longer the top news story. And there was no live press conference as was promised yesterday, unless somehow I missed it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2013)

FBI have released photos of 2 suspects and this is currently being broadcasted across all tv news stations.

Here they are: FBI Photos & Video Footage of Boston Bombings Suspects - This link takes you to the FBI Website

CNN FBI News Conference


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Well, unless they somehow managed to leave the country, I think it will be a matter of a few days and they will be caught.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2013)

The news that has unfolded over night is one police officer has been shot dead at MIT campus in Boston, suspect number one in the photos with the black baseball cap has been shot and died in hospital after a car jacking/pursuit at a gas station and a shoot out and suspect number two the one with the white base ball cap is currently being hunted down in Water Town, Boston. Police are saying a terrorist is loose and is not to be approached as he is believed to be armed and dangerous.

Everyone in Water Town are being told to stay indoors and take shelter and not to answer their door unless it is the police.

There have been explosions during the police pursuit as the suspects threw explosive devices at the pusuing police in Cambridge and Water Town, here's the news report: http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/19/us/boston-area-violence/index.html?hpt=hp_t1 seeing as this is unfolding minute by minute here is the link to the main CNN home page and Fox home page:
http://www.cnn.com/
http://www.foxnews.com/

There is currently 9 to 10 thousand police officers (combined of local police, swat teams, Homeland Security, ATF, FBI agents and dog handling units) in Water Town at the moment.

The entire public transport system in Boston has been shut down and Boston especially Water Town is in lock down according to Fox and CNN news.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Goodness  Well, I hope they manage to catch the other suspect/s alive: I think the world needs some answers.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2013)

The Justice Department has just released both men are brothers 26 and 19 years of age studying from overseas and are Chechin and are residents from Cambridge MA for 1 year, obviously one has been killed by the police this morning (the 26 year old).


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

The news is crazy this morning. All of Boston is in lockdown. Explosions and gunshots heard. One suspect is dead, another is on the run. Police officer shot and killed.

The two suspects are from Russia.


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

My nephew is a student at MIT and he's currently caught up in the lock down. He's supposed to be sitting exams just now, talk about adding to the stress.


Our thoughts are with everyone affected by this.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Just got home from work, and watching Sky News. So they have killed 1 of the bombers and the other is on the loose ?? Is that correct ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2013)

DogLover1981 said:


> The news is crazy this morning. All of Boston is in lockdown. Explosions and gunshots heard. One suspect is dead, another is on the run. Police officer shot and killed.
> 
> The two suspects are from Russia.


I couldn't believe the news, I am in the UK and have been following the news on CNN and Fox as they seem to be more up to date than Sky and BBC. They are frantically trying to find the second suspect who is 19 years old and I think every law enforcement agency is involved including the national guard now.

Yes they are brothers and the eldest has been killed by police that's the 26 year old. The entire area of Boston is in lock down and also the airspace s restricted as well, with only Logan airport open at the moment but they might be closing this.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2013)

willa said:


> Just got home from work, and watching Sky News. So they have killed 1 of the bombers and the other is on the loose ?? Is that correct ?


Yes the eldest brother has been killed in a shoot out early this morning (that's the one with the black baseball cap in the photos). But they also believe he had some kind of suicide vest on him as he has wounds relating to an explosive device and was found with a trigger on him.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2013)

Calinyx said:


> My nephew is a student at MIT and he's currently caught up in the lock down. He's supposed to be sitting exams just now, talk about adding to the stress.
> 
> Our thoughts are with everyone affected by this.


Has he been in touch to let you know he is safe as I know they have told everyone on campus to find shelter and locked it down?


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

cuddlesandme said:


> Has he been in touch to let you know he is safe as I know they have told everyone on campus to find shelter and locked it down?


He's fine, unfortunately his mum didn't have the early morning news on, so i called her to check he was ok....and she didn't have a clue that there had been this going on over night. He is in the Cambridge part of Boston, and had been updating his twitter account with the police scanner feed until about 2 hours ago. He's also keeping us all updated on face book.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2013)

Calinyx said:


> He's fine, unfortunately his mum didn't have the early morning news on, so i called her to check he was ok....and she didn't have a clue that there had been this going on over night. He is in the Cambridge part of Boston, and had been updating his twitter account with the police scanner feed until about 2 hours ago. He's also keeping us all updated on face book.


I have been following this since 7am UK time (it's now 16:40 over here). I hope they capture the suspect alive, his dad (the suspect at large) is calling them both "true angels" (him and his brother - according to NBC News), how twisted is that.

Glad to hear your nephew is ok and safe.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2013)

I can see on the news (CNN) military helicopters circling and landing and apparently military police are now involved in the search for the suspect. That's one massive man hunt, local police, state police, ATF, swat teams, K9 units, FBI, Homeland Security, Military Police and National Guard, they think he might have pipe bombs and a suicide vest and a cash of arms stored somewhere, that is scary.

Suspect number 2 the 19 year old apparently ran over his brother during the shoot out in the early hours of this morning, after his brother had been shot by police.

My thoughts go out to all those innocent people caught in this unfolding event in Boston and I hope that they remain safe.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Apparently they are searching a flat shared by the brothers.

That innoncent man who was taken hostage for 30mins, bloody terrifying for him. THANKGOODNESS he escaped safely

Lets hope they find this crazy suspect FAST


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Everything is apparently shut down in Boston and places near Boston. They've evacuated a college. I think they're afraid of him killing himself and taking lots of other people with him.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Calinyx said:


> My nephew is a student at MIT and he's currently caught up in the lock down. He's supposed to be sitting exams just now, talk about adding to the stress.


Oh that has to be awful to know he's in the midst of it, so glad he's safe. Surely they will postpone the exams, :smile5: But there seems to be no news on when the lock down of the entire area will end. And the brother is still holed up in the apartment. I heard it was in Cambridge?

The day of the bombings was tax day, and the US government is giving all Boston area residents a reprieve to get things sorted if they had not filed by the deadline.

Cuddlesandme has better news than I am getting on BBC radio, that's for sure.

BTW, nice going for your nephew to be attending MIT :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2013)

DogLover1981 said:


> Everything is apparently shut down in Boston and places near Boston. They've evacuated a college. I think they're afraid of him killing himself and taking lots of other people with him.


I know the situation is very volatile and could change at any given moment as they believe he has explosives on him and possibly guns.

I am beginning to wonder though if they are actually going to find him alive. I mean could you live with what him and his brother have done on your conscience. If he had any sense he would hand himself in or bring things to a conclusion.


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Toby Tyler said:


> Oh that has to be awful to know he's in the midst of it, so glad he's safe. Surely they will postpone the exams, :smile5: But there seems to be no news on when the lock down of the entire area will end. And the brother is still holed up in the apartment. I heard it was in Cambridge?
> 
> The day of the bombings was tax day, and the US government is giving all Boston area residents a reprieve to get things sorted if they had not filed by the deadline.
> 
> ...


Have just had an update from my SIL. My nephew is fine, was very scared this morning, but seems to be calming now. He's closed up in his room so we're hoping he's safe. He actually lives very close to where the terrorists house is, so that's not helped his stress levels any.

We are really proud of what he has achieved to get to MIT, he's one of life's naturally very, very clever people. Did a degree through Rolls Royce in 18 months whilst doing an apprenticeship with them, realised he wasn't going to get what he wanted by staying with them, so after a number of different interviews ended up at MIT.

He's excelling there, but as a family we know that there is little chance of him coming back to Scotland to work. :crying:


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm lucky I live in rural New Hampshire (The state north of Massachusetts and Boston). I can't imagine being in Boston or Watertown right now. I would freak out.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Police chief just said everything open tomorrow...buses ,trains,shops etc....but cops and National Guard everywhere.


----------



## ~Cookie~ (Aug 7, 2010)

Looks like they may have found him - it is breaking on the news just now but still not certain who it is.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

The police have the suspect alive and in custody!


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice to see people cheering for the police. They probably don't get that everyday.  lol


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Just heard the news, he was hiding in a boat in Watertown. He is alive and in custody. They are still urging caution as they don't know if there are explosives in the area. Cheers broke out when the news was announced.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2013)

They have him in custody, he's been arrest :thumbup:

A member of public saw blood on a boat in a back yard next to a house and called 911 as they believed someone was hiding under a tarp that covers the boat. The suspect is in a serious condition in hospital because he put up a gun fight with police before surrendering.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm glad they've got him alive hopefully they'll be able to find the whys of it. I read some of the twitter account they said was his and its just like he's a normal kid of that age no extreme views there. No wonder his friends can't believe it. It's just mystifying.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*"Don't rejoice in his defeat, you men. For though the world has stood up and stopped the bastard, The bitch that bore him is in heat again."

Bertolt Brecht.*

*The next pups mind is already being filled with hate. *


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Thankgoodness he been found. Although I'd prefer he was dead


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

poohdog said:


> *"Don't rejoice in his defeat, you men. For though the world has stood up and stopped the bastard, The bitch that bore him is in heat again."
> 
> Bertolt Brecht.*
> 
> *The next pups mind is already being filled with hate. *


Profound yet sadly so very true. :crying: Why?

These were all very young people, two brothers allegedly responsible and all three victims. Why???  What has really been accomplished by this other than instilling fear among the public and snuffing out the lives of three young souls? Plus countless lives that will be forever affected by this senseless act. What's next  :nonod:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

willa said:


> Thankgoodness he been found. Although I'd prefer he was dead


Yeah, probably a lot of people would like to get their hands on him.

But alive he may be able to provide information on why and if others were behind it. There are questions that would never be answered with him dead. I think they get off too easily by dying in the act of committing such horrors, TBH.

Also, bear in mind in the US one is considered innocent until proven guilty in a court of law. Some of the most insidious murderers as of late who have actually _admitted_ to their crime, IE: James Holmes of the Aurora movie theatre massacre, are still considered innocent until they have had their day in court.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2013)

> These were all very young people, two brothers allegedly responsible and all three victims.


 Sorry I don't mean to correct you, it's 4 lives including the MIT police officer they shot and killed.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Profound yet sadly so very true. :crying: Why?
> 
> These were all very young people, two brothers allegedly responsible and all three victims. Why???  What has really been accomplished by this other than instilling fear among the public and snuffing out the lives of three young souls? Plus countless lives that will be forever affected by this senseless act. What's next  :nonod:


Senators are calling for Obama to recognise him as an *enemy combatant which means he will have no legal rights for an attorney or other legal rights under the law of war* if Obama does this, as it stands they have until Monday to read him his rights.

Here is the news report regarding what I mentioned above: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...-to-use-combatant-status-for-bombing-suspect/


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

cuddlesandme said:


> Senators are calling for Obama to recognise him as an *enemy combatant which means he will have no legal rights for an attorney or other legal rights under the law of war* if Obama does this, as it stands they have until Monday to read him his rights.
> 
> Here is the news report regarding what I mentioned above: Republican lawmakers urge Obama to use 'combatant status' for bombing suspect | Fox News


Sorry,  I stand corrected on the police officer that was also killed. That is what brought things to a head, and in all the mayhem that followed there has been very little mention of him.

He has not been informed of his legal rights which under civilian law must be done within a certain amount of time for the charges to stand. They are still sorting out if he can be charged as an enemy combatant and have to have solid ground to legally charge him under the acts of war. They are also going to have to get cooperation from Chechnya on some matters regarding this I heard, maybe not the charges but the ongoing investigation.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Sorry,  I stand corrected on the police officer that was also killed. That is what brought things to a head, and in all the mayhem that followed there has been very little mention of him.
> 
> He has not been informed of his legal rights which under civilian law must be done within a certain amount of time for the charges to stand. They are still sorting out if he can be charged as an enemy combatant and have to have solid ground to legally charge him under the acts of war. They are also going to have to get cooperation from Chechnya on some matters regarding this I heard, maybe not the charges but the ongoing investigation.


I know his dad was arrested yesterday by the Russian Security Services during a live interview on fox and CNN. He has been released now and looking to fly to America.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

The suspect is in serious condition in a Boston area hospital. They have not been able to interview him due to his injuries according to NPR/PRI reports. 

If he is charged as a civilian, the state of Massachusetts does not have the death penalty. However, if it's determined a weapon of mass destruction is involved in murder, he can be executed from what the reports are saying.

I don't even know if he would be considered legally an adult??? He's 19, legal age (not sure it applies) is usually age 21.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> I don't even know if he would be considered legally an adult??? He's 19, legal age (not sure it applies) is usually age 21.


Aren't you an adult at 18? Drinking age at 21 in the states?

Children as young as 14 have been charged as adults (perhaps even younger), depending on the crimes.



> Colorado, as many other states, has determined the age of majority to be 18 years of age or older. Individuals are treated as adults at the age of 18, with some exceptions, such as drinking alcoholic beverages


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

I have a question. 

The authorities are looking at laying a number of criminal charges against suspect number 2 including using explosives as weapons of mass destruction for which this crime carries the death penalty but in Massachusetts they don't have the death penalty so how can they serve the death penalty on him if the state in America doesn't carry out the death penalty? 

I heard on the news tonight (UK time) federal agents might not get to interview him as he is in a serious condition and the hospital said his condition is worsening as he has multiple injuries from multiple gun shot wounds, so we may never find out why he done this and who radicalised him and if indeed there are more people out there wanting to do the same.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

cuddlesandme said:


> I heard on the news tonight (UK time) federal agents might not get to interview him as he is in a serious condition and the hospital said his condition is worsening as he has multiple injuries from multiple gun shot wounds, so we may never find out why he done this and who radicalised him *and if indeed there are more people out there wanting to do the same.*


I would put money on it.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

spotty cats said:


> Aren't you an adult at 18? Drinking age at 21 in the states?
> 
> Children as young as 14 have been charged as adults (perhaps even younger), depending on the crimes.


Back in my day, legal drinking age was 18. I believe it was determined by the state you resided in then. Now it's 21 all across the board. My uni experience would have been quite different these days, that's for sure.  Not that it would have changed anything because alcohol was readily available from about the age 14 on.

Yes, children as young as age 13 have been charged as adults which is sadly a whole different topic.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

cuddlesandme said:


> I have a question.
> 
> The authorities are looking at laying a number of criminal charges against suspect number 2 including using explosives as weapons of mass destruction for which this crime carries the death penalty but in Massachusetts they don't have the death penalty so how can they serve the death penalty on him if the state in America doesn't carry out the death penalty?
> 
> I heard on the news tonight (UK time) federal agents might not get to interview him as he is in a serious condition and the hospital said his condition is worsening as he has multiple injuries from multiple gun shot wounds, so we may never find out why he done this and who radicalised him and if indeed there are more people out there wanting to do the same.


If he is charged as an enemy combatant and used a weapon of mass destruction in carrying out the crime, federal charges trump Mass. statutes.

Remaining suspect is in serious condition with neck and tongue injuries. May never be able to speak again.  Civil libertarians are making a case about not being read his legal rights.

They have now determined additional attacks were planned based upon evidence uncovered. There was also an attempted car jacking tied to the older brother.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Toby Tyler said:


> Back in my day, legal drinking age was 18. I believe it was determined by the state you resided in then. Now it's 21 all across the board.


That's actually only partially true. The _purchasing_ age is 21.
4http://drinkingage.procon.org/view.resource.php?resourceID=002591

*I'm not necessarily condoning drinking at young age and I wouldn't recommend drinking or allowing some to drink under age 21 without asking a lawyer*


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> If he is charged as an enemy combatant and used a weapon of mass destruction in carrying out the crime, federal charges trump Mass. statutes.
> 
> Remaining suspect is in serious condition with neck and tongue injuries. May never be able to speak again.  Civil libertarians are making a case about not being read his legal rights.
> 
> They have now determined additional attacks were planned based upon evidence uncovered. There was also an attempted car jacking tied to the older brother.


On Sky news they were saying earlier he keeps slipping in and out of consciousness, if this is true I am not entirely sure as Sky are renouned for getting things wrong.

I saw on CNN that they are looking at charging him today (Sunday) and a magistrate will be visiting him in hospital to lay the charges down they are going to charge him with. Regarding his rights, he doesn't deserve any rights after what he and his brother have done, obviously he is going to cop all the charges though.

That's a shame he may never speak again  and all the questions that the authorities have will be left unanswered.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

DogLover1981 said:


> That's actually only partially true. The _purchasing_ age is 21.
> 4http://drinkingage.procon.org/view.resource.php?resourceID=002591


Found this disclaimer interesting however. An adult furnishing alcohol to a minor can still be charged. And if that minor gets into an accident that results in injury or the loss of life, it's the adult they will go after criminally and civilly.

_
[Editor's Note: The information below is not in any way intended to be legal advice or to encourage alcohol consumption by people under the age of 21. The laws presented include only state laws regarding underage consumption of alcohol. We have excluded county and city ordinances that may further restrict underage drinking as well as laws against people furnishing alcohol to underage people. While reasonable efforts have been made to ensure the accuracy of the data provided, do not rely on this information without first checking current applicable law. This page was last updated on June 8, 2012.]_


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

It varies from state to state and I wouldn't recommend allowing someone under 21 to drink without asking a lawyer. lol


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

cuddlesandme said:


> That's a shame he may never speak again  and all the questions that the authorities have will be left unanswered.


Am I the only one wondering what the heck a tongue injury would entail? 

Did he somehow lose his tongue?   

How would that happen? It seems a rather odd injury and I apologize if out of line for asking, but _what the ???_


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

He was shot in the throat/lower face.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

ozrex said:


> He was shot in the throat/lower face.


Okay thanks. For a while there my own mind started going into conspiracy theories 

Latest news he is in serious but stable condition. Has not been arraigned and charges are still being determined.

Hopefully if he can't speak he can still at least write.

That must be a nasty looking injury btw. Imagine half his face is gone.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Ahhh poor lad...Lets hope the bastard dies screaming in agony like his victims.
Then they should feed his remains to pigs.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

poohdog said:


> Ahhh poor lad...Lets hope the bastard dies screaming in agony like his victims.
> Then they should feed his remains to pigs.


Glad you said it first 

Can't imagine what it would be like to be the medical personnel who are charged with caring for him. These are the same professionals who treated and are still treating the victims and are Bostonians themselves. It would have to be difficult to feel any compassion for the poor bastard.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Boston marathon bomb suspect has now been officially CHARGED....

Dzohkhar Tsarnaev CHARGED In Boston Bombings While He Lay In His Hospital Bed

This report offers no details on the charges. NPR news at the top of the hour stated he _has_ been charged with using a weapon of mass destruction but _has not _been charged as a US enemy combatant.

He is now alert and communicating via a notepad with investigators.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

3 more in custody the Boston Marathon Bombing.

Boston Police Announce 3 More Suspects In Custody For Marathon Bombings


----------

